# HDTV under £300 for ps4



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

First of all I'm not sure this is the right/best place so feel free to move it

We are looking for a Christmas present for one of our sons, he spends 85% of the time on ps4 & the rest streaming tv. 
So my question is what's the best 32" hdtv under £300 (£200/£250 would be better)
Thanks


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What sort of size mate


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Clancy said:


> What sort of size mate


Oops I forgot to say 32" is what he has but it's just about dead so want to stay with that

Just edited the first post to add size


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Would get a Samsung at that price and size then mate, will be the better end of screen quality

Panasonic tvs are the best imo but there bottom end models are rebranded vestel sets and they are crap

Would get something like this

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Sea.../Search/searchTerm/3913479.htm&referrer=COJUN

Be careful looking around as you will find a few Samsung around that price mark but they aren't all the same, this is one of the better screens

Also anything you find, see if John Lewis sell it. If they do they will always price match but John Lewis do a 5 year straight replacement garuntee on tvs


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Would get a Samsung at that price and size then mate, will be the better end of screen quality
> 
> Panasonic tvs are the best imo but there bottom end models are rebranded vestel sets and they are crap
> 
> ...


Thanks for that I will get on to it tomorrow, if all else fails we can just go for the one in the link


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just looked on Argos & it's not available, it's more in John Lewis but I don't know if they would price match with it not in stock


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Just looked on Argos & it's not available, it's more in John Lewis but I don't know if they would price match with it not in stock


Even if they don't it's worth paying slightly more for a massive warranty


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Check richer sounds too think they do a 6 year warranty


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea what this is like 
http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnl...cid=402x356767&tmad=c&tmcampid=73#page_loaded


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

We couldn't find the Samsung in stock locally so after asking a few gamers we went with the Sony above. The picture looks fantastic & just as good as our 42" LG in the living room, it cost us just under £300 with 5 yrs parts/labour + full accidental cover 👍


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ideal mate, can't really go wrong with Sony :thumb:


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

There was a stack of LG HD TVs in Tesco yesterday, 32 inch for £189.. Couldn't tell you the model though.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Have a look at Richersounds always find them cheapest for TVs and always have old stock cheap


----------



## Simon0014 (Oct 23, 2012)

I paid around £320ish for a 42" Samsung HDTV about 18 months ago from John Lewis (worth it for their brilliant customer service) which is pretty decent so I'm sure you will be able to get one sub £300 pretty easily now.


----------

